# How do I prepare my Graco 395 for long term storage?



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Ok, my painting season here has ended [I return to my teaching job tomorrow and I will not be painting until next summer].

I recently purchased a brand new Graco 395. I would like to store the Graco 395 in a manner that keeps it running like the champ it is.

In the past I have usually used the Graco Blue Fluid which is recommended for long term storage.

Is there a better solution to use? If yes, what is it?

Is there anything else I need to know?

I would greatly appreciate some good advice in this area of storing an airless sprayer.

Thank you,

Pain-ter


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

What is this "painting season" you speak of (in California)?

The best solution for making money is to be using your sprayer weekly and year round. 

:jester:


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd fill the rig with Varsol, paint thinner.no need to fill the hoses with thinner;water is fine.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Behry it!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I run thinners through my pump and lines and gun. Release the pressure. never had any problems.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Fill it all with spirits. Not rocket science.


----------



## sully9er (Jan 24, 2011)

The Graco Pump fluid is the recommended choice by Graco. No surprise there. What they don't tell you is you can reuse the liquid over and over. Just throw it out when it lightens too much in color.


----------



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> What is this "painting season" you speak of (in California)?
> 
> The best solution for making money is to be using your sprayer weekly and year round.
> 
> :jester:


With all the global warming warnings and such, we are expecting a new ice age to begin next week...or perhaps, the day after tomorrow.

Ok, in reality, my personal painting season is over because our school year begins tomorrow and I am now a teacher and no longer a full time contractor/painter. 

And I make more teaching than painting, so instead of using my sprayer and brushes weekly, I use my brain and mouth daily.

Another factor that influenced my "career change" from construction to teaching is that I noticed as I got older, my body would no longer work as hard or long and it also began to wear out.



Xmark said:


> I'd fill the rig with Varsol, paint thinner.no need to fill the hoses with thinner;water is fine.


Is paint thinner safe for long term storage as in 9 months? I thought there are rubber seals in the 395.



mudbone said:


> Behry it!





Oden said:


> I run thinners through my pump and lines and gun. Release the pressure. never had any problems.


Is paint thinner safe for long term storage as in 9 months? I thought there are rubber seals in the 395.



Paradigmzz said:


> Fill it all with spirits. Not rocket science.


Spirits for long term as in 9 months? And should I use good or bad spirits, or the Holy Spirit?



sully9er said:


> The Graco Pump fluid is the recommended choice by Graco. No surprise there. What they don't tell you is you can reuse the liquid over and over. Just throw it out when it lightens too much in color.


Is there any truth to the theory that Graco is using a diluted solution of antifreeze as their famous Graco Armour Solution?

Pain-ter


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

pain-ter said:


> And I make more teaching than painting, so instead of using my sprayer and brushes weekly, I use my brain and mouth daily


With that remark I'm sure you just pissed a lot of people off. Being a "teacher" I would expect you to know that.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I feel sorry for kids.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

pain-ter said:


> And I make more teaching than painting, so instead of using my sprayer and brushes weekly, I use my brain and mouth daily.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Also, I think it is pretty safe to assume that just because someone is a teacher is by no means a good reason to think they use their brain daily; their mouth for sure!!!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I used to get a little foul when the first of August came and it was time to start thinking about in-service, dept meetings, cinder block walls, acoustic tile ceilings, bad fluorescent lighting and hours in front of a hot copy machine. 

Make it fun for the students, thats what its all about. 

And when you need to turn that sad clown frown upside down, I highly recommend Phineas and Ferb.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That made me laugh, Monday will be easier, thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the packings are plastic and leather. thinner is ok just do not leave under pressure


----------



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> With that remark I'm sure you just pissed a lot of people off. Being a "teacher" I would expect you to know that.


NC Paint, so sorry. I didn't realize until rereading my words that it could be totally misunderstood and very offensive.

I apologize to anyone and everyone I may have offended.

I did not want it to sound as if painters do not use their brains...we all know that is not true. In fact, many painters I know use their brains much more than some of the teachers I know.

I suppose I should have merely stated I was forced to move from full time construction/painting to teaching simply because my body can no longer give out the strength and performance it did when I was in my 20's and 30's.

So I did not mean to insult anyone here.

Sorry again!



Sharp_Painting said:


> I feel sorry for kids.


So sorry!



Dunbar Painting said:


> pain-ter said:
> 
> 
> > And I make more teaching than painting, so instead of using my sprayer and brushes weekly, I use my brain and mouth daily.
> ...


----------

